# Operation beim Öffner?



## msg (4 Februar 2007)

Guten Tag 

Ich habe z.Z. SPS auf der S5 in der Schule. Wir sollten einen Öffner und einen Schließer in einer Reihenschaltung verknüpfen. 

Ich würde das mit  
NU E0.0 
U  E0.1 
=  A2.0 
machen. 

Unser Lehrer sagt jedoch, dass man zweimal UND nimmt, nicht den negierten UND und dafür in der Simulation den Eingang einfach erstmal auf 1 setzt und dann weitersieht. Für mich ergibt das überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil es ja dann keinen Programmunterschied zwischen Schließer und Öffner gäbe. Selbst in Kontaktplan wird der NU-Eingang als Öffner angezeigt. Als Begründung bekomm ich immer nur ein "Das ist nunmal so!" zu hören... 

Was ist nun richtig?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

msg schrieb:


> Ich würde das mit
> NU E0.0
> U  E0.1
> =  A2.0
> machen.



Es heist UN E0.0.

Tja, wenn du dir die Reihenschaltung betrachtest:

E0.0 ist Öffner.
E0.1 ist Schliesser.

BEIDE geben an die SPS ein 1 Signal an die SPS wenn betätigt (Muss nicht, kann aber),

dann müssen auch beide auf 1 abgefragt werden.

Gibt aber der E 0.0 ein 0 - Signal an die SPS wenn betätigt, dann muss E0.0 auf 0 abgefragt werden.

Du musst unterscheiden, ob die Eingänge auch als Öffner / Schliesser an die SPS angeschlossen sind.

Rein Gefühlsmässig würde ich mal sagen, ein Leerer, der dass nicht rüberbringen kann, sollte besser Rosen züchten.


----------



## nade (4 Februar 2007)

U Eo.o   //Öffner
U E0.0  //Schließer
= A4.0 
Also was würde an der SPS für ein Signal ankommen wenn der Öffner betätigt würde?
Sein Signal würde von "1"/Spannung/high Pegel auf "0"/keine Spannung/low Pegel fallen.
Also das währe wie an einer Anlage der NOT-Aus wenn ihn keiner "reinhaut" den Strompfad "freigibt", dann kann erst über den Taster durch Betätigen das Schütz betätigt werden.
NOT-Aus wird betätigt die Anlage "gesperrt". Dann ist es egal was man mit dem Taster macht.
In der SPS muß also das Signal im Unbetätigten zustand für den Öffner "1" anliegen UND für den Schließer ebenso ein "0"Signal.
Ausgang ist somit NICHT geschaltet.
der Schließer wird betätigt DANN hat der Ausgang "1" wenn jetzt noch der Öffner gleichzeitig auch noch betätigt wird fällt der Ausgang wieder auf "o"

E0.0 | 1   0   1   | unbetätigt    betätigt   unbetätigt    |  öffner
E0.1 | 0   1   1   | unbetätigt    betätigt   betätigt       |  schließer
A4.0 | 0   0   1   | 
Diese Signale bekommt die SPS wenn entsprechend ein Öffner oder Schließer angeschlossen ist.
Im Simulator mußt du halt daher ersteinmal für den Öffner den Signalzustand 1 setzen um den "Ruhezustand" zu simulieren.
Was er wohl nicht gut vermittelt hat ist das du an den Eingängen jeweils einen Öffner und einen Schließer hast und der Simulator #warum wird in den Schulen noch nicht TRYsim dafür genutzt für Grundlagenvermittlung# in seiner "Grundstellung" alle Eingänge wie Schließer behandelt.
Da währe TRYsim besser, da da jedem Taster/Schalter zugewiesen werden kann ob er ein Öffner oder Schließer sein soll.
Hoffe es ist soweit verständlich und es hat dir geholfen.


----------



## KalEl (5 Februar 2007)

grundsätzlich kann man sagen, das alle funktionen die etwas mit der sicherheit zu zun haben idr. als öffner (drahtbruchsicherheit) ausgelegt sind.
z.b. endlagenendschalter

beispiel
u e 0.0 //schliesser automatik ein
s m 1.0 //automatik gestartet

un e 0.1 //öffner automatik stop
r m 1.0


----------



## eNDe (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo msg,
dein Problem ist deshalb so schwierig "rüber zu bringen", weil die Fa. Siemens in der Software STEP5, aber auch STEP7 einen Fehler macht. Im Übrigen machen diesen Fehler viele andere Hersteller auch.
Was ist der Fehler?
Ob in der Anlage ein Öffner oder ein Schließer eingebaut ist, kann die SPS nicht wissen. Die SPS fragt lediglich den Signalpegel an ihren Eingängen ab. Und je nachdem, ob ein Taster betätigt ist oder nicht, ergibt sich eben ein 1- oder ein 0-Signal.
Genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich in meinem Unterricht die Verwendung der Begriffe "Öffner" und "Schließer", wenn es um das SPS-Programm ging, "verboten". (Jedesmal allgemeine Verunsicherung, weil es doch bei Siemens (siehe KOP-Darstellung) so steht)
Was sollte man sich angewöhnen, denn es stimmt immer:
Das Symbol -| |- heißt nicht Schließer sondern *Abfrage auf 1*-Zustand.
Das Symbol -|/|- heißt nicht Öffner sondern *Abfrage auf 0*-Zustand.
Wird nun eine drahtbruchsichere Selbsthalteschaltung programmiert, liefern beide Taster, damit es losgeht, ein 1-Signal, also müssen beide auf 1 abgefragt werden.
Das Problem kehrt leider irgendwann einmal wieder wenn es um die Programmierung eines SR-FF geht. Dort muss nämlich der Austaster wieder negiert abgefragt werden. Die Begründung dafür ist aber eine ganz andere als die, dass es sich im einen Öffner handelt.
Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## eNDe (5 Februar 2007)

Kleiner Nachtrag
*Übungsaufgabe:*
In Reihe geschaltet sind ein Öffnerkontakt und ein Schließerkontakt.
Entwickle SPS-Programme, in denen ein Ausgang genau nur dann leuchtet, wenn 
1. gar kein Taster betätigt ist
2. nur der Schließerkontakt betätigt ist
3. Nur der Öffnerkontakt betätigt ist
4. beide Taster betätigt sind
Viel Erfolg!
Für die Besseren, gleiche Aufgabe, aber Parallelschaltung der Kontakte.


----------



## msg (5 Februar 2007)

Ja! Vielen Dank! So ergibt alles Sinn 

Ich habs ausgedruckt und nehms morgen mit in die Schule.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 Februar 2007)

eNDe schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich in meinem Unterricht die Verwendung der Begriffe "Öffner" und "Schließer", wenn es um das SPS-Programm ging, "verboten". Jetzt verstanden?



Nette Idee, aber in der Praxis gibts nunmal "Öffner" und "Schliesser".


----------



## eNDe (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo unbekannt,
wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## TommyG (5 Februar 2007)

eNDe schrieb:


> In Reihe geschaltet sind ein Öffnerkontakt und ein Schließerkontakt.



Das ist eine reine Beschreibung der elektrischen Verdrahtung. 

Damit Euch SPS beizubringen ist Quatsch, weil, wenn 'der Schließer nicht und der Öffner betätigt ist', dann sieht die SPS das nicht, die beiden Kontakte sind ja in Reihe geschaltet, so kann die SPS den geöffneten Öffner nicht sehen, weil der Schließer ja nicht geschlossen ist. 
Der Lehrer soll mal lieber was aus der Praxis machen...

Mit den SPS- Eingängen gehst du am Besten um, wie mit ner Prüflampe. Wenn die leuchtet, kommt ne '1' rein, Also wenn der Schließer geschlossen/ betätigt ist, ODER der Öffer noch nicht geöffnet/ unbetätigt ist.

Der Schließer kommt also als 0 rein. Wenn du den drückst dann hast du eine '1', 'Je drück, desto leucht'

Der Öffner kommt als 1 rein. Wenn du denn drückst, dann hast du eine '0', 'Je drück, desto aus'

Damit kannst du jeden einzelnen Eingang auf betätigt/ nicht betätigt 'normieren', weißt also, ob du ne '1' oder ne '0' bekommst. 

Dann ist der Rest ne Textaufgabe: 

Du musst Schalter 1 Drücken UND Schalter 2 auch, also verknüpfst Du die normierten Signale UND. 

Du musst den einen Schalter drücken, ODER den anderen, dann verknüpst Du die Signale mit ODER.

Next step wird sein, dass der Lehrer Euch sagt: nicht mit ohne Betätigung ist so, als wenn Du drücken würdest, also kann man Negierungen wegkürzen.

Wie 1x1, ZAHLENFRESSEREI...

Ich habe das gehasssst, aber es trainiert so richtig krumm zu denken, ertrage es...

Greetz

TommyG


----------



## eNDe (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo TommyG,
ich denke, du solltest dir mal das Übungsbeispiel vornehmen und eigenständig durcharbeiten. Glaub mir, es gibt für jede der 4 Varianten eine eindeutige Lösung. Wäre schön, wenn du im Forum deine Lösungen vorstellen würdest.


----------



## TommyG (5 Februar 2007)

Dann

MUSS ich was falsch verstehen. 2 Schalter macht 2^2 Möglickeiten, aber nur 2^1 mögliche Zustände, passt net, wenn die Kontakte elektrisch, also vor der SPS in Reihe/ parallel geschaltet werden..

erklär mal plz...

DOC:


----------



## eNDe (5 Februar 2007)

Hallo TommyG,
fangen wir mal ganz am Anfang an:
Früher gab es nur Relaisschaltungen (auch heute noch). Da spielten die Begriffe Öffner und Schließer natürlich eine entscheidende Rolle. Diese waren in der Schaltung mit Draht verbunden, entweder "in Reihe" oder eben parallel. Das nennt man VPS, *v*erbindungs*p*rogrammierte *S*teuerung.
Heute gibt es SPS - *s*peicher*p*rogrammierte *S*teuerung. Bei dieser werden die Kontakte (du merkst, ich vermeide bewusst Öffner/Schließer) auf die Eingänge der SPS geführt und zwar in der Regel jeder Kontakt für sich! Ergo, jetzt kann die SPS an ihren Eingängen verfolgen, welche Pegel an den Eingängen anliegen.
Wenn "draußen" also ein Schließer am Eingang angeschlossen ist, dann liefert der Eingang bei Nichtbetätigung ein 0-Signal und bei Betätigung ein 1-Signal.
Ist draußen ein Öffner angeschlossen, dann liefert dieser bei Betätigung ein 0- und bei Nichtbetätigung ein 1-Signal. Da die SPS deinen Daumen auf dem Taster nicht sieht sondern nur die Eingangssignale, kann sie auch nur diese abfragen.
So und nun kommts:
z.B. Übungsbeispiel 3:
Der Schließer ist nicht betätigt, der Öffner ist betätigt. Dann und nur dann soll der Ausgang 1-Signal erhalten. 
In dieser Betätigungssituation liefert der Eingang des Schließers ein 0-Signal und der Eingang des Öffners auch ein 0-Signal und genau diese Situation musst du abfragen mit folgender Fragestellung:
Hat der Eingang des Schließers 0-Signal (Abfrage auf 0) UN E0.0
UND hat der Eingang des Öffners 0-Signal (nochmal Abfrage auf 0) UN E0.1
dann soll der Ausgang 1-Signal erhalten = A4.0
So, mit diesem Hintergrund solltest du nun auch die anderen Kombinationen hinkriegen. Du siehst, Lehrer zu sein ist doch was Feines oder?


----------



## volker (5 Februar 2007)

du kannst das jetzt erklären wie du willst.

fakt ist, dass es öffner und schliesser gibt.
wichtig ist imho die korrekte bescheibung im kommentar.
ich halte es immer so, dass sich der text auf den 1-signalzustand des eingangs (natürlich auch bei a/m/d) bezieht.

z.b. ein schliesser-taster würde z.b. 'steuerung_ein' heissen, da er beim 
betätigen 1-signal liefert.
ein öffner-kontakt vom not-aus würde heissen 'not-aus_ok', da er ja im nicht betätigtem zustand 1-signal hat.

in der steuerung ist es mir egal ob das ein öffner oder schliesser ist.
der kommentar ist hier das entscheidende.
aufbauend auf dieser logik lässt sich das dann auch im programm einfach verarbeiten

z.b.
u #steuerung_ein
s m 1.0
un #not-aus_ok
r m 1.0


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 Februar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> in der steuerung ist es mir egal ob das ein öffner oder schliesser ist.
> der kommentar ist hier das entscheidende.



Eben.
SPS hat auch was mit LOGIK zu tun.

Wenn man die LOGIK konsequent berücksichtigt, klappts auch mit der 0en und 1sen...

Da braucht man keine 20 Jahre alten "VPS/SPS" Vergleiche herbeizuzerren, um einen "Öffner" auf "1" abzufragen...


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2007)

@ug

Nana ug, die Erklärung von eNDe ist doch ganz gut verständlich, besonders für einen Anfänger. Du brauchst so eine Erkärung natürlich nicht mehr, aber denk mal an deine Anfänge als Programmierer. Obwohl, wer kann sich schon an die ersten zwei Jahre seines Lebens erinnern?  Bzw. Katastrophen geraten schneller in Vergessenheit, gelle! :-D

@Volker

Ich halte es genauso mit den Kommentaren (Wie übrigens die meisten die ich kenne, alles andere ist irgenwie widersinnig, oder?), allerdings passieren auch hier immer wieder die lustigsten Fehler .


----------



## volker (5 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich halte es genauso mit den Kommentaren (Wie übrigens die meisten die ich kenne, alles andere ist irgenwie widersinnig, oder?), allerdings passieren auch hier immer wieder die lustigsten Fehler .


 
ja, meistens ist das so. aber leider nicht immer. habe schon etliche fremdanlagen gehabt wo das nicht konsequent durchgezogen wird.
bei einem text wie 'not-aus betätigt' am öffener vom not-aus ist das ja noch relativ schnell zu erkennen, aber wenn dann etliche merker falschrum betextet sind führt einen das schon schnell mal in die irre. vor allem das servicepersonal, die ja dann doch nicht so hyperfit sind.


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2007)

*Mal die Fragestellung überdenken ???*

Hallo,



			
				msg schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten einen Öffner und einen Schließer in einer Reihenschaltung verknüpfen.



Zuerst mal ist die Fragestellung völlig unklar. Sollen der Ö und S hardwaremässig realisiert werden oder in der SPS verknüpft sein ?



			
				msg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das mit
> NU E0.0
> U E0.1
> = A2.0
> machen.



Nehme jetzt mal  an, es soll vielleicht in der SPS verknüpft werden, ist aber nur eine Annahme (wobei natürlich NU E0.0 nicht in jeder SPS im Befehlsvorrat vorhanden ist  ).
Geht dann der Öffner oder der Schliesser auf den Eingang E0.0 ?
Geht dann der Öffner oder der Schliesser auf den Eingang E0.1 ?
Dann sehen wir mal weiter, hier ist schon einiger Sche.. aufgrund unklarer Fragestellung geschrieben worden.
Ich mag KOP, es stellt alle Gesetze der Logik auf den Kopf, aber ich kann ja immer auf AWL umschalten  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## volker (6 Februar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich mag KOP, es stellt alle Gesetze der Logik auf den Kopf, aber ich kann ja immer auf AWL umschalten


 
:-D und deswegen bin ich bei grundoperationen ehr ein FU(P)(mm)ler.


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2007)

*Ja, aber ..*

Hallo Volker,



			
				Volker schrieb:
			
		

> und deswegen bin ich bei grundoperationen ehr ein FU(P)(mm)ler.



Ja, und spätestens bei der dritten Klammerebene schalte ich auch schon mal auf FUP um. Aber einen Status und VKE sehe ich am schnellsten in AWL, da brauch ich nur mal senkrecht von oben nach unten zu schauen und sehe gleich, wo es kneift beim VKE.  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## volker (6 Februar 2007)

wie gesagt. ich spreche hier von grundoperationen. u/o/sr.
bei komplexen operationen gehts halt in awl am besten.

hmmm. ich mag bei der onlinediagnose ehr fup. 

ich finde, das man da am schnellsten fehlende verknüpfungen sehen kann.
aber das ist ansichtssache. 
die diskussion darüber hatten wir schon zuhauf. soll jeder so machen wie er das am besten versteht.
(und unser servicepersonal ist glücklich wenn die das im fup darstellen können)

ich will jetzt hier auf keinen fall eine diskus. daüber anfachen. gehört auch nicht in diesen thread.


----------



## TommyG (6 Februar 2007)

@ eNDe:
Ich will mich absolut nicht mit Lehrern zanken, ABER...

Die erste Seite von nem SPS Buch hast du nice (Schöön, nieedelich..) zitiert, Als Schüler würde mit das helfen, als Member eines SPS- Forums ist es so, als würdest du nen Gärtner was über Humus erzählen...

Du kannst in der Praxis weder die Logik, noch die Öffner Schließer verleugnen. Es gibt ein 'Da Drinnen' und ein 'Da Drausen'

- VPS ist in Sicherheitstechnik z.B. vorgeschrieben. 
- Überbrückungen und Meldungen können sowohl in der Hardware bleiben, als auch in die SPS gehen.. z.B. NOT- AUS, der in der SPS alle Merker resettet..

Wenn du schreibst, dass ein Öffner und ein Schließer in Reihe/ parallel verschaltet sind, siehe ab Post #6..., dann ist das draußen, da wirst du also einen Schließer mit x3/ x4 und einen Öffner mit x1/ x2 finden. Einen 'auf High oder Low Abfrager' dagegen nicht, versuch den mal plz im Geschäft zu finden...

Volker und '?'  haben es so verstanden wie ich/ viel Forum'ler es eigentlich verstehen. Schau Dir mal die Doc aus Post  #12 an. Dort ist die Reihen/ Parallelschaltung in der Hardware aufgezeichnet. Der Rest ist 'inside' zu realisieren, also die Verknüpfung der logischen Pegel zu den Ausgängen. 
Da ist die Besonderheit, die die 'KOPomaten' unter den SPS'lern beachten müssen, als Fehler würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.. => mach Deinen Unterricht in AWL/ KOP !!

DA hast du dann das große Problem, was *wir* miteinander haben. Mit einer 'VPS outside' KANNST du NICHT immer alle Möglichkeiten per 'SPS inside' erfassen, oft 'fehlt ein Bit'......

Vielleicht zur Erklärung ein Alltagsbeispiel:
3 Schalter, eine Lampe (keine SPS..) Du kannst die Lampe nicht sehen, darfst die Schalter betätigen und nur einmal laufen. Welcher Schalter schaltet die Lampe?

Lösung:
1. Schalter nicht schalten, 
2. Schalter eine Minute an- dann ausschalten, 
3. Schalter schalten. 

Leuchtet die Lampe, isses Schalter 3, ist die Lampe warm, dann isses Schalter 2, ist die Lampe aus, dann isses Schalter 1

...theoretisch...

Was ist, wenn die Lampe an war....

wie gesagt, 'das eine Bit..'

@ all:
Eigentlich mach ich sowas in einer PM, aber ich denke, es gibt auch noch andere hier, die damit Probleme haben...


----------

